# Hash Brown Question



## letscook (Aug 9, 2009)

When I usually make Hash Brown I just cut up potatoes lil onion and fry in butter and lil bacon fat.  Went to a resturant and they shreddred hash browns.  They weren't all stuck together - So when I tried to make them, I shreddred the potatoe and they fried them but they just came to mush.  

Anyone one cook them this way and how.
Thanks


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 9, 2009)

The trick is to remove as much moisture as humanly possible.  I've made hash browns using this method and they came out amazingly crispy and delicious.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2009)

letscook said:


> When I usually make Hash Brown I just cut up potatoes lil onion and fry in butter and lil bacon fat.  Went to a resturant and they shreddred hash browns.  They weren't all stuck together - So when I tried to make them, I shreddred the potatoe and they fried them but they just came to mush.
> 
> Anyone one cook them this way and how.
> Thanks




Hash browns a re shredded potatoes cooked as described.  The key IS to remove as much moisture as possible.

Your cut up potatoes cooked with onion are technically home fries.  I usually make home fries too.  They're easier to make.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, getting the moisture out is key. Excess moisture will steam the potato shreds, thus turning them into mush.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually do home fries as well.


----------



## Arky (Aug 10, 2009)

To remove the most moisture from shredded hash browns:

1.) Make certain your hands very clean.
2.) Take the shredded potatoes into your hands and squeeze hard while over a bowl or the sink. You will be able to wring out a surprising amount of water. (Pretend you're compacting a snowball.)
3.) Carefully break apart the ball of potatoes while sprinkling them into a loose pile.
4.) When you are ready to cook them, drop them into a disk shaped pile in a hot, liberally oiled skillet. Lightly press down with a spatula and then leave them alone until nicely browned. DO NOT stir or disturb until thoroughly cooked on that first side.
5.) Carefully flip to other side and fry until browned. The starch will glue the whole pile into one chunk with crunchy outside but soft inside.
6.) Season and serve.


----------



## letscook (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone   Ill give them a try again.   
Thought about precooking the potatoes, but then I figure I wouldn't be able to grate them without mashing them.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 10, 2009)

Arky said:


> To remove the most moisture from shredded hash browns:
> 
> 1.) Make certain your hands very clean.
> 2.) Take the shredded potatoes into your hands and squeeze hard while over a bowl or the sink. You will be able to wring out a surprising amount of water. (Pretend you're compacting a snowball.)
> ...


 
If you have a salad spinner , that would work too.


----------



## Arky (Aug 10, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> If you have a salad spinner , that would work too.



A salad spinner works OK for surface water, as in salad, but it takes squeezing pressure to get out the majority of the water from the inside of the potato.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want to make patties, let the "squeezed off" water to sit in a bowl. After the starch has collected at the bottom, pour off the water on top and use the white starch to bind the potatoes together. Make sure the hashbrown patty is thin enough to cook through without burning the outside.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 10, 2009)

Arky said:


> A salad spinner works OK for surface water, as in salad, but it takes squeezing pressure to get out the majority of the water from the inside of the potato.


 
I made some this morning using the salad spinner, it was fine , not watery at all.


----------



## ErikC (Aug 10, 2009)

apple*tart said:


> The trick is to remove as much moisture as humanly possible.  I've made hash browns using this method and they came out amazingly crispy and delicious.



I just read that post, and it really looks like the absolute best way. I am looking forward to trying this!


----------

